# Thoughts? Contest Idea



## infinitex (Apr 9, 2013)

I launched a site for my wife- Let me know your thoughts (She is still shooting for free) 

https://www.facebook.com/stillmomentsbyamber  ( Cover photo is From the Site, Should I change?)

Still Moments Photography by Amber @ Still Moments Photography by Amber

I want to do a giveaway on my BDAY(May) - Giving back to the Photo Community for all of the advice I have recvd

Thinking of giving away one of the following 

1. Photo Package ? Helps her get more experience shooting - 
2. Canon Ultrasonic Lens
3. Entry Level DSLR Starter Kit ( Canon Kit with 2 lenses - Already Have)

What are your Thoughts 

Thanks in Advanced


Thanks in advanced-


----------

